# للبيع جهاز صاعق كهربائي قوته 800 فولت للدفاع عن النفس وللحريم



## مسوقة26 (4 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


مساء / صباح الخير للجميع
للبيع جهاز صاعق كهربائي قوته 800 فولت للدفاع عن النفس وللحريم الي يركبون مع تكاسي ونقل معلمات 
وللابل والحيوانات 
مميزات الجهاز :خفيف الوزن /سهل الحمل / مده طويله فـ الشحن 
افظل من العصاء الكهربائيه بحيث بأمكانك حمله معك في اي مكان
يوجد فيه كشاف + سلك للشحن الكهربائي + جراب
الجهاز جديد
خط 110 /220
السعر 300 ريال
الشحن لجميع مناطق المملكه
للطلب والاستفسار
0544030976



​


----------

